# I MISS YOU, I LOVE YOU



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

On October 15 2003 6:10am. My niece Sara was struck by a hit and run driver while walking to school for zero period in the city of Hacienda Heights California on Lujon and Stimson st. The driver was suspected of speeding. There was no skid marks or anything. The driver didn't even step on his/her brakes. Approximate speed was around 60mph. The description of the car is a red minivan and police are now investigating. By the time Paramedics arrived she was already in cardiac arrest. They managed to recessitate her around 7am, but was not able to stablize her. She passed away at 5:30pm on October 15, 2003. She was only 16 years old. Sara Dich- October 6, 1987-October 15, 2003

Today was a total nightmare for me and my family. I can't believe this is happenning! SARA I MISS YOU SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I still can't believe you're gone. I LOVE YOU SARA WITH ALL MY HEART! MY HEART IS BROKEN INTO A MILLION PIECES RIGHT NOW. IT HURTS SO BAD!

If anyone has any information about the whereabouts of the suspect please e-mail me or contact the Sheriff Department. I know I don't know any of you personally, but you are all like my second family. If you all can do me a favor and contact the Media, Los angeles Times, Tribune, anything showing your concern; they might work faster in apprehending the suspect. With more people showing concern, the higher the chances of catching the culprit. We will be holding a press release later this morning. A make shift memorial is set up on Lujon and Stensil st. I attached a picture of Sara to this post.

I guess I will be going away for a while. Take Care everyone and be safe. Much love and respect to all of you,
Michael


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Oh man, I'm so sorry to hear that









Good luck to you and your family in the coming period...
Take care, and hopefully we'll see you back any time soon!

People that drink and drive should be shot on sight, no one excluded - they're a menace to society, and too often they get away with what they have done...
I hope they'll catch the one that has taken away your nice, and bring him to justice.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

f*ck! sorry to hear that man








take care.

and i agree stupid f**** speeders like that should be SHOT!
they oughta have armed speeder guards the shoot anyone who intentionally drives over somone or does no effort to break.


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

My condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I am sorry man. Be strong and believe in fate, I know I am just saying that but If I was in your shoes I would've probably picked up my sniper rifle and went bounty hunting-for speeders. HEADSHOT, HEADSHOTTTTT bitch, die mother f*cker. (joking)

Such a beautiful girl too


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

man so sorry to hear, hope you catch the f*cker!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

sorry man. my condolences.....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

wow. I hope that driver rots in hell.

My condolences.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

im sorry man


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Please accept my condolences for you and your family.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

sorry man...


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I am soo sorry to hear that. I wish you luck finding that son of a bitch. Again, i am sorry to hear that.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

My thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## akio525 (Sep 4, 2003)

sorry about your loss. i live in Hacienda Hts so Ill keep an eye out for the van too if you have any more information on the kind of van let me know.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

IM sory to hear about your loss


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

i cried like a baby when i had to put my cat to sleep(







), i havent had a close family member die.. I could only imagine, im sorry to hear your loss. :sad:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

email sent to times and tribune


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Drew said:


> i cried like a baby when i had to put my cat to sleep(
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yer not the only on to have done that, i did too when i had to put my cat down.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

my condolences







I am sorry for your loss...


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

sorry


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

My condolences, I hope you find the f*cker who did that and they feel the pain that you and your family do. NOw she smiles down from heaven


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

im sorry to hear about that you are in my prayers and hope you catch the motherf*cker


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

sorry to hear that. she was a beautiful girl. My prairs and condolences are for you and your family. take care


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

OH CRAP... VERY VERY sorry to hear fishofury.. sorry.. hope he gets what he deserves... good luck finding that asswipe.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

DAMN thats F*cked up!!!  Damn man, I dont really know what to say or how to even start it. Hope the person that does this goes to hell!!! No remorse for peeps that get away with something as bad as this!! Hope they find that SOB!!

On behalf of PFury.. I would like to give much prayers and condolence to your family. I know it'll be hard, but you guys will pull through..


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss









If you find out who that mofo is...do the same shiit to him or her. Rip that bitch apart. Fken drunk bitch...how the hell did they not feel anything when they ran your niece over? Better yet...catch that bitch and rip that person's skin off...then give that person a hawaiian salt bath. Things like this piss me off.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Im all sad inside for you Fish.







..........I couldnt even fathom the thought .......My prayers go out to you and your family.....


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of this horrible tragedy and your loss. Life is precious and for a young girl to be struck down like that is un imaginable. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your entire family. The driver of that vehicle will have to answer to a higher authority one day and pay for what took place, regardless of whether the police catch the SOB or not. Take Care man.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

thats horribile be strong :sad:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

My prayers go out for you, I know how it is to lose a loved one...hope your able to pick yourself up after this tragedy. Take it easy, take as much time as you need away from here, we'll be here when you get back.

May Sara


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

sorry to hear that dude. i hope they get the person responsible and put them to justice.


----------



## Liquid Snake (Jun 12, 2003)

That is sad, hope that freaking killa gets nightmares every single night, hope ya get that bastard soon!


----------



## ViBE (Jul 22, 2003)

find that person and cut out his testes and then sexually rape him.


----------



## perrogoma (Oct 1, 2003)

i firmly believe everything happens for a reason, though we may not understand that, try to remember that she is in a far better place now. people just don't realize the effects of what they do, that person may think he ruined one life, but he affected so many other people in horrible ways. justice will be served.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry for your loss man


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

My condolences...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow i am really sorry to hear that bro! Any information you can give us on the van would be cool. I will keep an eye out for him and the guy who ran me off the road now.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

sorry to hear that







she looked like a


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

sorry fishofury


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

DUDE I HOPE THEY CATCH THAT LITTLE f*cker. KILLING SOMEONE AND RUNNING IS A COWARDLY ACT AND I HOPE HE DOES A SHITLOAD OF TIME IN JAIL. MY DOG WAS HIT BY A CAR THE DRIVER DIDNT EVEN TRY TO STOP. WHEN I FOUND MY DOG HIS BRAINS WERE ALREADY SPLATTERED ON THE GROUND. AND I WAS REALLY SAD. I UNDERSTAND HOW YOU FEEL MAN. SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sorry dude......my condolences man hope things can get better


----------



## master_of_puppets (Aug 29, 2003)

sorry to hear that bro...hope they catch that f*cker!!!!


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I just wanted to say thanks to all of you for your support and all who showed up for the candle light visual. The whole neighborhood of Hacienda Height showed up showing their support. I also want to thank all of you that contacted the local news. The media showed up and it will be all over the news tonight and the whole week. Thanks All. With all the coverage that we got, the suspect will be caught. Once again THANK YOU EVERYONE! 
Good Bye and take Care,
Michael


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very sorry to hear







It is things like this that make it very hard to have faith. I hate to hear stories like this, they shoulden't happen. If only these people thought about the consequences that their actions have to the families and friends. My condolances to you and your family, and i hope that idiot gets caught, and thrown in jail forever. I hope it works out for you and your family.
God bless...


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your family's loss. Hopefully they will catch the asshole that did this.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)




----------



## oldnavycb (Aug 27, 2003)

im very sorry to hear that...my prayers are with u and ur family...


----------

